# 6715b Device on High Definition Audio Bus



## stuartc (Jan 13, 2008)

I have recently purchased a hp/compaq 6715b which was shipped with Vista Business x64. The sudio driver worked fine on Vista Business x64 but I have installed Windows XP x64 sp2 due to the fact vista uses 1.4Gb of ram on bootup and XP x64 uses 300mb before tweaks.

Since installing Windows XP x64 I have been unable to find a driver for the Device on High Definition Audio Bus. I have found the drivers for all other components.. 

I had a similar problem finding the audio driver on a DV2036ea on windows XP x64.

Has anyone been abkle to find a compatible driver?

Any help or suggestion much appreciated!


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

stuartc said:


> I have recently purchased a hp/compaq 6715b which was shipped with Vista Business x64. The sudio driver worked fine on Vista Business x64 but I have installed Windows XP x64 sp2 due to the fact vista uses 1.4Gb of ram on bootup and XP x64 uses 300mb before tweaks.
> 
> Since installing Windows XP x64 I have been unable to find a driver for the Device on High Definition Audio Bus. I have found the drivers for all other components..
> 
> ...


I can't ID the SoundMAX chipset in your machine. But, since HDA there is a good possibility that it's an AD198x chip. But, that's a guess on my part.

I've found some 64 Bit XP drivers. BUT, they are NOT for your machine. these drivers may or may not work. Make a restore point before trying any of these drivers, OK?

From IBM:

http://www-304.ibm.com/jct01004c/sy...ocdisplay?lndocid=MIGR-65724&brandind=5000004

From ASUS:

http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&model=P5GL-MX

Nice listing of sound drivers for the SoundMax drivers from a LOT of different Mfg's.

http://www.vigorgaming.com/driver/forcereconqxn.html

HTH

Bill


----------



## stuartc (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for your sugegstions

I've just tried those 2 drivers but unfortunatley they didnt work  it generates ane error message saying that their is no support for this hardware.

I will however keep looking for more SoundMax drivers 

Thanks again


----------



## brow96 (Oct 24, 2004)

stuartc said:


> Thanks for your sugegstions
> 
> I've just tried those 2 drivers but unfortunatley they didnt work  it generates ane error message saying that their is no support for this hardware.
> 
> ...


That "error" shouldn't have occurred!

Looks like you might not have an ADI chipset.

Go here and download the program listed:

http://www.pcitree.de/index.html

It may help you ID the sound chipset on your motherboard. Sorry it's a "techie" tool

HTH

Bill


----------



## TheJMaster06 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello, 

I have an IBM With the lastest verson of Windows XP Sp3 I cannot find the driver for my sound Driver 

I have A soundmax HD Audio card and I can not find the correct driver for it.

How do I find out where I can get drivers for my Computer.

Suggestions

*I tried Googling my drivers*
*Driver Agent wont work*
* I have tried Soundmax and Realtek both did not work* 

Thanks,


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you may need to install this first then the driver http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111


----------



## TheJMaster06 (Apr 30, 2009)

joeten said:


> Hi you may need to install this first then the driver http://support.microsoft.com/kb/888111


What is it?? It doesint give me drivers. It gives me just advice.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

the hot fix is at the top of the page on the left


----------



## TheJMaster06 (Apr 30, 2009)

I downloaded the HotFix the Password will not work to unzip the files.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi the password may be case sensitive


----------



## TheJMaster06 (Apr 30, 2009)

Hello,

I figured it out now.

Here's how I did it!!

What I did was I went on to Lenovo.com and I put my computers model number in. And it gave me ALL The correct drivers I needed for it. So I'm all set now. Thank you!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi glad you got it sorted well done


----------

